# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Bruine/rode sperma

## post20

Hallo ik ben een jongen van 20 jaar, ik heb me ongeveer een jaar niet afgetrokken (niet klaargekomen), door mijn geloofsovertuiging. maar ik ben voor een paar dagen geleden weer begonnen. 
toen ik voor het eerst weer klaarkwam was mijn sperma bruin. de keren daarna wordt het lichter. 
ik weet niet wat het is, is het erg? kunnen jullie me helpen?

alvast bedankt

----------


## pilvraagjes

Een jaar???? Sjeusus.... Nah, als het nu vanzelf weer 'normaal' wordt, zou ik me er maar neit te druk om maken.

----------


## Francesco

Het was een concentratie van cellen denk ik. Gaat vanzelf over. Doen waar je lichaam en je geest behoefte aan hebben.

----------


## post20

bedankt :Big Grin:

----------


## pr1nc3s5

Hallo ik ben een meisje van 19 en ik krijg zo'n slijmerig witte ding vanuit mijn vagina..wat is het??is het erg??kan ik iets doen zonder naar de dokter te gaan om het te stoppen??,en wanneer ik met me vriend gaat Ne*ken,denk mijn vriend dat ik nat bent maar dat is niet zo,het een ook een zachte geur.....

A.U.B geef me snel een antwoord

----------


## Nikky278

Het kan zijn dat je wat meer/andere afscheiding hebt dan normaal door een verstoorde zuurgraad. Je zou kunnen kijken of het helpt om de komende tijd goed te wassen met lactacyd. Als dat niet helpt, is het misschien verstandig even met je huisarts te gaan praten. 

Xx

----------


## wesmatch

Lijkt me idd goed om dingen na te vragen want volgens mij is het niet normaal. 
Op sexwoordenboek staan vele weetjes over zulke dingen.

----------


## mangostana

lieve meid dit kan ook gewoon de ovulatietijd zijn.rond de tijd dat het eitje vrijkomt maakt je baarmoeder zich klaar om dit in te nestelen en maakt slijm aan.dit is wit kan een zachte geur hebben en kan een soort sliert/draad zijn.niks om je druk over te maken heel natuurlijk allemaal.

----------


## odin52

hello,ikben 54 en hadt ook eerst dit bruin rood,daarna bloed !wasecht angstig,dit wijst op prostatis prostaatontsteking,niet bang zijn,gaat over,indien niet,de beste uroloog in brugge dokter ampe!heel goed man.

----------

